# TV wall mounted behind picture



## eugev (Jan 16, 2008)

I have never ventured into this field before, but someone wants me to wall mount a 52" SONY with a retractable picture in front of it to hide the TV. 

Does anyone know where to get the retractable unit and have suggestions on how to install everything?

I've looked around and can't really find any solid information. :thud: Your help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for your help,
eugev


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Try here:

http://www.tvcoverups.com/tvc/


----------



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw a different version in a home theater display in Dallas. In it, the picture was on a roller inside the frame, and by remote control, it rolled up inside a track in the frame. I was considering installing one of these above my fireplace on the flatscreen. If memory serves me, they were only about $500.00 or so.


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

That's sounds something cool.


----------

